# Toro Power Clear 180 or similar small blower



## EcoGreen Serv (Oct 26, 2009)

Has anyone seen one yet ?

With the 2 stroke Power Lite being discontinued the lightest blower for walkways seems to be the New Power Clear 180.

I ordered a couple and were supposed to be in beginning of November , The dealers still have no idea when they're going to see them.

Anyone know of a similar machine light enough to be lifted in and out of a truck numerous times a day ?

Using Ramps for a 32" 250lb Machine takes way to much time. Maybe someone has a better idea.

I was thinking maybe building a receiver hitch rack close enough to the ground that it could be driven on and off ? but that would add at least 3ft to the back of the truck.










Or something like this ?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Picked mine up at Home Depot the other day. Light enough to load onto a truck alone.


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

I just picked up a 180 and a 210 today and both were light enough to load in the truck with one guy.


----------



## DJMAUCTION (Oct 10, 2007)

*Toro Toro Toro*

Got mine today at the dealer. there starting to trickle in. 4 cycle is cool, 54 lbs is nice, just need to get some white stuff to test er out


----------



## EcoGreen Serv (Oct 26, 2009)

Neige;866546 said:


> Picked mine up at Home Depot the other day. Light enough to load onto a truck alone.


Thanks for the Tip, I'll try Home Depot tomorrow.

Kooy Brothers is one of the biggest Toro dealers around here and still haven't seen any. Neither have 3 other dealers I've tried.

I guess I should look at the 210 as well.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv (Oct 26, 2009)

Found Them.
Nice little machine, looks like it will get down o the surface great and won't break the back. I have a 45 house subdivision that every walkway needs cleared. Just hope that little 87cc engine has enough power. Don't know about snow yet, but when I was running it the barn I found out it will throw a mouse about 40ft 

Looks like even Toro has gone to China for engine production now.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

EcoGreen Serv;868718 I found out it will throw a mouse about 40ft :)
Looks like even Toro has gone to China for engine production now.[/QUOTE said:


> Poor guy..... :laughing:
> 
> Everything is China made now. It's really sad. I try to buy American made products but it's getting harder to find anything made in the USA.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv (Oct 26, 2009)

ALC-GregH;868741 said:


> Poor guy..... :laughing:
> 
> Everything is China made now. It's really sad. I try to buy American made products but it's getting harder to find anything made in the USA.


I' the same way, I try to buy Canadian Made 1st, US Made 2nd.

It's actually rather deceiving, You look at the outside of the box and all it says is "Assembled in USA".. But when putting the oil in is when I noticed the "Assembled in China" tags on the engines. What does "Assembled" mean anyways, They put together all foreign made components in the US ?


----------



## Exact Services (Oct 11, 2008)

EcoGreen Serv;868718 said:


> Found Them.
> Nice little machine, looks like it will get down o the surface great and won't break the back. I have a 45 house subdivision that every walkway needs cleared. Just hope that little 87cc engine has enough power. Don't know about snow yet, but when I was running it the barn I found out it will throw a mouse about 40ft
> 
> Looks like even Toro has gone to China for engine production now.


I just bought the new Power Curve 180, with the mystery 4-stroke engine, yesterday as a back up to my older Power Lite. The older design Toro Power Lite has a Tecumseh 2-stroke.

The general size and shape of the 2 blowers is very similar. The new 180 is a little less obnoxious in noise level with stationary running. I will post some side by side pics in the next day or so.

I will post a review / comparison when there is enough actual snow. :waving:


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Is my dealer the only one that is still getting the two strokes?


----------



## EcoGreen Serv (Oct 26, 2009)

mcwlandscaping;869444 said:


> Is my dealer the only one that is still getting the two strokes?


I think your dealer may be misinformed, unless he's getting 2-strokes from another dealer.

I ran into the Toro Rep and he said It's been almost a year since they shipped any of them.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Those little 2 strokes took a€s kicking every night. Hopfully the new 4 strokes are 50% as good!!! My original Power curve(16") was purchased in 02 and has been great!! The only things that have been replaced are rubber!!!

Time will tell!!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

EccoGreen, my dealer recently got them in from toro, ill post the pic of them when I get a chance!


----------



## mysteryman (Nov 19, 2009)

Any idea how long that 1.8 quart fuel capacity will last? (on the Power Clear 180)


----------



## Exact Services (Oct 11, 2008)

Here are some Toro 180 pics next to the old school Powerlite. The 3rd unit is last years 421Q


----------



## EcoGreen Serv (Oct 26, 2009)

Finally got to try it out this morning on 1.5" of wet stuff.
Engine power wasn't a problem, Cleaned right down to the concrete very well. 
Didn't throw more than about 5ft. It might need more volume. Being warm the chute did clog a bit.


----------



## joed (Dec 26, 2001)

EcoGreen Serv;883280 said:


> Finally got to try it out this morning on 1.5" of wet stuff.
> Engine power wasn't a problem, Cleaned right down to the concrete very well.
> Didn't throw more than about 5ft. It might need more volume. Being warm the chute did clog a bit.


EcoGreen,

Keep the updates and reviews coming. I was thinking of getting one of the new Power Clear but I was a bit leery about the engine and performance of the unit. It's nice to have some reviews like yours before buying.


----------



## Bodhibear420 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey all, 
Any follow up yet on how the 180 seems to be working out? Any problems with the decreased power over the old powerlite? I have to admit the 4 stroke sounds appealing, but I'm a little concerned with the smaller engine. Thanks


----------



## EcoGreen Serv (Oct 26, 2009)

Here's a video of mine from a while ago 



I have to say I love mine. No it doesn't have the power of my Ariens with the 16.50 Briggs, Nor did I expect it to. It has great power for it's size, starts 1st or 2nd pull even after not running all night. I do all my walkways with it. Anything under 8" and it just zipps through. Really good on gas, I'm getting about 40 customers on a tank.

Much easier and quicker being able to just toss it in and out of the truck.

Since I changed the oil to Castrol Syntech 0W30 it warms up quicker and runs even smoother.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Well I have to thank you guys for letting me know its the best lite blower around. Have used it for over 20 hours and its great. Does alot more then I ever expected. I had to do some 4th story balconys with 2 + feet of snow, handled it it with no problem. Was able to carry it through the appartments with ease. Am amazed how clean it gets, and the blades make it propell itself forward, even have to hold it back some times. Will post some pics later today.


----------



## Roch_Greg (Dec 9, 2009)

I posted a thread last month on this machine when I got it. Yes it's a great little machine.

Someone finally got around to throwing the switch for the Lake Effect Snow here in Western NY and in Rochester it's been snowing everyday/night since New Years Eve so I've really been giving this puppy a workout.

I hit some drifts that were a little taller than the front of the machine and she took it with no problem as long as you approached it right. Didn't seem to mind the hard pack left from the Plow either. Sips gas so I don't need to refill it very often but that would depend on how much one is using it I guess.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

sorry the quality of the pics are lousy, it was my camera phone.


----------



## Bodhibear420 (Jan 8, 2010)

Here is my situation and maybe you could give me a little insight. For about the same price, I have an option to pick up a used (3 yr old) CCR 3650 or a new Powerclear 180. I know the 3650 has a lot more hp than the 180 but down here it is very rare that we get more than 6-8 inches of snow. The twenty lb difference means nothing to me, as far as portability, and I don't really think the 2 inch difference in clearing width is going to mean a whole lot either. If you think these assumptions are wrong, please let me know that as well. And to add to the confusion I could also pick up a 5 yr old snow commander. Major hp and 24" clearing, but I think that starts loosing too much portability. So that puts the 2 stroke vs the 4 stroke, which way would you lean? Thanks alot!

Those pics are CRAZY! I would have never guessed that this little blower would man up to that kind of job. I am impressed!


----------



## Exact Services (Oct 11, 2008)

Bodhibear420;949981 said:


> Here is my situation and maybe you could give me a little insight. For about the same price, I have an option to pick up a used (3 yr old) CCR 3650 or a new Powerclear 180. I know the 3650 has a lot more hp than the 180 but down here it is very rare that we get more than 6-8 inches of snow. The twenty lb difference means nothing to me, as far as portability, and I don't really think the 2 inch difference in clearing width is going to mean a whole lot either. If you think these assumptions are wrong, please let me know that as well. So that puts the 2 stroke vs the 4 stroke, which way would you lean? Thanks alot!
> 
> Those pics are CRAZY! I would have never guessed that this little blower would man up to that kind of job. I am impressed!


What will it be used for mainly?....do you have another blower?

What size area will it be used on?

How far do you need to throw snow?

Do you have a salter at the end of your truck bed?

Do you need it to be light to lift over the side of truck bed?


----------



## Bodhibear420 (Jan 8, 2010)

Sorry about the lack of info, I would only be using this for about 7 diveways, each about 50ft in length and single car width. I volunteer at church to help shovel out the elderly and disabled, so up til now I have just been a shoveling fool. I don't have a salter, so I would not have to worry about lifting it over the side of the truck.


----------



## Exact Services (Oct 11, 2008)

Bodhibear420;950040 said:


> Sorry about the lack of info, I would only be using this for about 7 diveways, each about 50ft in length and single car width. I volunteer at church to help shovel out the elderly and disabled, so up til now I have just been a shoveling fool. I don't have a salter, so I would not have to worry about lifting it over the side of the truck.


Another poster on this site who does snowblowers only says the old 3650 Toro is KING of all the single blowers ever made - even better than the Toro 421's

My Toro 421R quick shoot is my fastest most productive single stage blower out there now IMO. All that reaching over and down really add up over the course of the day.

As long as your driveways are not over double width you'd be fine with the 180. Triples and quad width you will wish you had the 3650.

The 180 really shines in being light and handy for clearing small walks, decks etc.

Really depends and where you will go with your biz. Stating out with a 180 would be a dramatic improvement over shoveling.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Damn Neige that must be fun doing balconies but I'm sure your getting paid well for it. I bought one of the 2 stroke power clears 2 years ago and it's totally awsome. I also bought a 2450 last year and that thing weighs 76 lbs and it will go through anything. I would reccomend Toro to anyone.


----------



## zerolatency (Sep 14, 2009)

it's too bad the 2-cycle is going out of style, i've got one of the last 221's my dealer had and i love it... plowed the entry of one of my lots out to allow a semi to move out of my way and the only place to put the snow was right on the sidewalk  
when it came time to do the sidewalks took a little convincing but powered through a 3 ft deep (at least)snowbank and created a sidwalk sized hole in it.... not saying the 4 stroke wouldn't have done that but IMO if it ain't broke don't mess with it.....


----------



## Roch_Greg (Dec 9, 2009)

Love those pic's. That's 'bout the size drifts I was talking about earlier. The 180 is my first Blower/Thrower so I can't comment on those other two your looking at.

I do just the walks, about 150' - 200', all told around the apartment home where I live and was tired of breaking my back shoveling. 

I also have a couple of cars that don't get driven so the plow guy doesn't go near them. I use the 180 to clear the parking spaces on each side of the cars as well to keep management happy about me not moving them so the contractor can plow.


----------



## G&T LAWN (Nov 7, 2009)

I bought two of them this year and are very happy with them. We have had 35 inches of snow this year and they are still holding strong


----------



## doubleedge (Aug 6, 2008)

I recently got a new 2 stroke toro snowblower. I wish I would have bought a honda; these either run too quickly or idle in certain conditions (dealer said it is a problem with newer ones), and the choke lever is flimsy (it fell off). On the bright side, it saves a lot of time when it works. It is also very easy to lift into the truck.


----------



## Exact Services (Oct 11, 2008)

doubleedge;951731 said:


> I recently got a new 2 stroke toro snowblower. I wish I would have bought a honda; these either run too quickly or idle in certain conditions (dealer said it is a problem with newer ones), and the choke lever is flimsy (it fell off). On the bright side, it saves a lot of time when it works. It is also very easy to lift into the truck.


Which model Toro did you get? The Toro 2-stokes can stall out when they are not warmed up. I have the Honda 520 and it is easy to start and built very solid and a tad heavier than the bigger Toros and is less obnoxious to hear running however I believe my Toro 421Q [4-stoke] and 221Q are more productive and frankly faster. The Honda has that long chute lever which does hamper getting close to garage doors and cars. For a home owner not a big deal but speed is paramount. Handle also do not fold down like the Toros do which is not good when space on a truck is limited. Toros will fold up and fit in an SUV....Honda 520 ... not so well.

The newer Toros, except for the 180, will pull forward once the lever is engaged. And they frankly track a bit straighter than the old CCR models. The Honda 520 you have to lift up the handle and let the blower do the work. Same with the 180 Toro. The video link posted earlier shows a fair amount of pushing....? Just lift up on the handle a bit and let the paddles pull it along.



zerolatency;950159 said:


> it's too bad the 2-cycle is going out of style, i've got one of the last 221's my dealer had and i love it... plowed the entry of one of my lots out to allow a semi to move out of my way and the only place to put the snow was right on the sidewalk
> when it came time to do the sidewalks took a little convincing but powered through a 3 ft deep (at least)snowbank and created a sidwalk sized hole in it.... not saying the 4 stroke wouldn't have done that but IMO if it ain't broke don't mess with it.....


I have last year Toro 421 with the Snow King 4 stroke and it is frankly a bit more stout in snow throwing than the 221. 221 is lighter which after the 40th driveway make a difference.


----------



## Roch_Greg (Dec 9, 2009)

The 180 will "self-propel" when you lift slightly on the handle while engaging the blades. It has a 4-cycle OHV engine.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv (Oct 26, 2009)

Exact Services;954393 said:


> The video link posted earlier shows a fair amount of pushing....? Just lift up on the handle a bit and let the paddles pull it along.


Yes, normally it does. Where I shot that it was on grass that had a layer of ice on it. it was going uphill I had to do the pushing.. On walkways lifting the handle works fine.


----------

